# Work visas and horror stories (Riyadh, KSA)



## YawnDomino (May 29, 2013)

I've had several Skype video interviews with a private Saudi company in Riyadh lately. I'd be serving as a "process manager" for a food deliver/laundry company, who would be tasked with:

"Develop and create processes for areas within the company (Food, Laundry, Systems…)
Hold meetings with managers
Meet daily with [one of the managers, name omitted]
Set standards and maintain standards
Train and implement change on “the floor”
Assist where/when needed
Perform other tasks as outlined by [name omitted]"

The position sounds very nice as the salary is competitive (especially for someone just a year out of undergrad studies like myself) along with housing in the DQ, flights, visa, a car, phone, and computer all covered by the company. 

I have seen some horror stories, though, from other companies in Riyadh (not this one) where people have been laid off on day one, or haven't been paid for months, or some other terrible situation where taking the company to court would not realistically be feasible.

So my question is this: What are my options in terms of safeguarding against situations like these? What actions should I take during these pre-employment interviews and negotiations? 

Note: I haven't seen a written contract yet, but I am inclined to believe this will be a reputable company because the owner speaks excellent English and regularly works with a Canadian non-Arab woman living in Toronto (she's actually the one I've spoken to the most over Skype video). As far as I can tell, he seems fairly progressive and not the kind of person to totally screw someone over, but you can never be too sure...

This would be my first time in the middle east and first time living abroad. Any advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## nobleman123 (Jul 9, 2013)

Haven't been paid off for months is a true story in Jeddah as well.


----------

